# Darwin



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Is going to have his work cut out picking a winner









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SXLffvBpTY&feature=related


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

doh managed to put this in the wrong section
Sorry


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Yup!...i'm pretty sure I just witnessed a few people die in that video...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yup!...i'm pretty sure I just witnessed a few people die in that video...


Well the upside to that is they cant pass on their genes.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow!  
I had to stop watching two minutes in.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

YouTube is FULL of those fail compilation videos.
Where it's just stupid people getting hurt.
Some of them are brutal!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

my back hurts!:wheelchair:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i stopped 3 minutes in. OOOOOWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

4:32 was way over the top.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That was awsome, I love watchin sh1t like that, Nothing funnier than watching someone fall of a pushbike, This was a bit brutal though, Some mess up people after that, I wouldnt want to be the guy in 606.


----------

